# New Vacmaster Duo 550 arrived today!



## 3montes (May 26, 2016)

Ordered Tuesday and was on my door step today! Fast shipping! Ordered some bags from Lisa but they haven't  arrived yet. It came with some sample bags but haven't used any yet.

It has a chamber sealer and will also suction vacuum and seal. Doing 60 lbs of pulled pork this weekend so it will get a work out then if I get my bags in time.  Oh, has a marinate function too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















SANY0001_9.jpg



__ 3montes
__ May 26, 2016


















SANY0002_6.jpg



__ 3montes
__ May 26, 2016






Decent size chamber. what won't fit will get the standard vacuum suction seal.













SANY0003_6.jpg



__ 3montes
__ May 26, 2016






Will post a more thorough review once I've run it through it's paces!


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2016)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2016)

Sweet!!

Al


----------



## okie362 (May 27, 2016)

You'll enjoy that one a lot I'm thinking.  I've been eyeballing a chamber vac for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on one.


----------

